# London the Pomeranian - Any more Pom owners?



## FlotsamandJetsam (Oct 14, 2013)

This is my furry baby London. I am literally obsessed!










































Does anyone else have a pomeranian they are in love with? Friend me to see more pictures in my albums!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Adorable!!!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

omg sooooo cute!!!!!! I want one too.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a big dog that we adopted 2.2 years ago. She is a mixed breed.Something like a pit bull with something, no one knows. She was taken from the kill shelter by another shelter. She is wonderful. But my dream to have another little dog. Sorry for saying that but the was some people saying that they want another child, that is how much i want another dog. I do have a child though . Just one which is enough
You dog is adorable!!!


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

While I do not have any at the moment, I have owned two in past years... My Cherokee and my Lenni... Unfortunately, Cherokee was Stolen from my home in 2006 and never recovered and Lenni was killed in an unfortunate Dog related incident 3 yrs later...


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sad story, you should have another one. I know someone who's dog was stolen. I don't understand how people can steal the dog


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

We have a Pomchi named Sissy. =]
That girl has a serious attitude problem haha.
She was so cute when she was younger though I don't know what happened lol.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

He's so fluffy!!!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

ANHEL123 said:


> Sad story, you should have another one. I know someone who's dog was stolen. I don't understand how people can steal the dog


My family has stolen 3 of the 9 dogs we've had. They were neglected and abused and were thrilled to come home with us. Here's one example - the dog was chained to the tree in the yard, sitting in its own feces with no food or water. After a week of driving back and forth to work, passing the dog, my mother couldn't take it anymore and let herself into the yard, unclipped the dog and took it home. 

I almost stole an exgirlfriends 2 dogs for the same reason. I should have - she left them in a cage 20 hours a day with no food and water. It was a shame because I trained them and cared for them, but once we broke up she reclaimed them. 

Of course I am not suggesting that the poster neglected their dog... Just sharing some reasons to steal an animal from someone.


2 weeks ago I rescued a chihuahua and a pomchi (I like that abbreviation  ) - 6 month old girls. They came from a hoarder who had 40-50 dogs.... So they've had no human contact really. Been 3 weeks since they were removed from the house.






I keep forgetting its papillon, not pomeranian she's a mix with.....


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

wow i totally understand and agree. In this situation i would do the same. I admire your mom. It brakes my heart to hear stories like that. And unfortunately there is a lot of stories like that. That is why i am against breeding , btw i am against bettas breading too. The video with your new girls are so cute !!!!! LOVE IT!!!! They are little skittish, which is even more cute!!!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

omg i came home and show video of your girls to my husband, soooo cute!!! I want another dog so badly.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

They are Philly dogs. The lady I dealt with from the animal rescue fosters dogs in her house. The impression I got was that she takes the most adoptable dogs to her house so they don't spend time in the shelter. I'm sure she'd love to hear from you ;-)


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

You live in NJ , i live in Philadelphia , we live close. Well we took the dog from the shelter about 2.5 years ago. She was taken from the kill shelter because they said she is aggressive to dogs. So if i would not take her they would put her down. Well she is not aggressive to every dog she sees , she plays with some dogs and really friendly to them . But she can be really aggressive to other dogs. I have to be really careful when i am outside with her. She is very strong dog 65 lb. I love dogs to death and at some point i do want another dog. My husband not letting me taking any more dogs for now. But i am working on it lol i am trying to change his mind. But i think its a good idea to have the phone # for that lady. If you want you can pm it for me. In order to adopt another dog i would have to introduce it to my dog .


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Just an FYI stealing is stealing not matter the cause and bragging about it online is foolish. Police do go on the internet. It is better to call animal control about abuse because if it were me that got robbed I'd be out for blood.

I'm not saying what you did wasn't good just ill advised.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Gah so cute! <3 <3 <3 <3


----------

